# Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?



## Gringo83 (21. August 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Angelkust,

ich habe vor einigen Jahren den Angelschein gemacht und bin in 10 Jahren vielleicht ein dutzend mal mal (gar nicht so unerfolgreich) angeln gewesen. Habe immer einen Boilie ausgeworfen und gewartet bis was passiert ist 
Nun hat aber meine Lebensgefährtin ihrerseits den Angelschein gemacht und will natürlich angeln gehn 

Ich möchte nun gerne was anderes wie immer nur Boile versuchen und mit Wurm oder Köfi  und Grundblei auf Aal / Zander gehn.


Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Leider hab ich überhaupt keinen Dunst wie *oft *man den Köder neu auswerfen muss!
Ich meine wenn ich ständig neu auswerfe bringe ich doch viel unruhe in das Wasser...
Aber ewig im Wassier lassen, da laugt sich der Wurm doch auch aus ? 

Ich weiß das man die Erfahrungen am besten selbst sammelt aber könnt ihr mir vielleicht so eine Art Fausregel empfehlen, wie oft man neu auswerfen sollte? 

2. Die Aalglocke

Wenn ich eine Aalglocke benutze, mache ich die dann vor oder nach dem werden an die Angel? Schadet das anklemmen nicht der Angelspitze also besser mit Tesa ankleben?

Wenn ich das so lese klingen die Fragen echt lächerlich aber ich hab echt keinen Dunst #c

-----------------------------
Viele Grüße,
Gringo


----------



## MaxiDelme (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Moin Gringo,

für den Köderwechsel bekommt man mit der Zeit ein Gefühl. Lass beim nächsten Ansitz die Rute für eine halbe Stunde im Wasser und schau, ob die Würmer noch zappeln. Wenn nicht - wechseln.

Die Aalglocke klemmt man nach dem Wurf an die Spitze der Rute an. Kauf dir welche mit einem Einhänger, die man anschließend mit einem Gewinde fixiert. Der Rute sollte das nicht schaden. Achte aber darauf, dass die Schnur nicht mit im Einhänger klemmt. Tesafilm muss wirklich nicht sein. 

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir etwas helfen.

VG
Maxi


----------



## smithie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Moin Gringo,

ein guter Anhaltspunkt für Köderwechsel ist auch, wenn es ein paar mal "genuckelt" hat und sich dann nichts mehr tut.
Für gewöhnlich ist der Köder dann ausgelutscht oder weg.

Alternativ zur Aalglocke kannst Du die Rute auch auf 2 Haltern ablegen, Freilauf rein oder Bremse auf und einen Ring einhängen.


----------



## MaxiDelme (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Bremse auf kann aber gefährlich sein. Nicht, dass im Eifer des Gefechts der Anschlag ins Leere geht. Alles schon gehabt.


----------



## Doze (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

ist mir auch schön öfter passiert beim aal angeln aber meistens ist es so bei 70+ aalen sitz der köder meistens so tief da ist er garnicht sooooo wichtig 

Beim köfi und Zander Schaut es wieder ganz anders aus!

Ich Halte einfach beim anhieb mit offener bremse kurz die rolle fest und schlage meist nur leicht an und schaue ob schnur genommen wird oder eben nicht 

also meine köfis lasse ich meistens wenn nix passiert 2-4 stunden drinne und schaue ca 1x die stunde mit 1-2 kurbel umdrehungen ob der köder noch frei ist.

wurm haue ich jede stunde neu drauf oder 5 minuten nachdem einer dran rumgezuppelt hat.

Doze


----------



## smithie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Bremse auf kann aber gefährlich sein. Nicht, dass im Eifer des Gefechts der Anschlag ins Leere geht. Alles schon gehabt.


You can call it "Klassiker".

Schön ist auch: in den offenen Freilauf anhauen und sich dann den Schnursalat anschauen, während der Karpfen (anstatt Aal) loszieht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Moin,

zum Wurm: Ein Wurm, der sich bewegt ist schon besser. Allerdings ist es nicht so, das Tauwurm etc stark auslaugen im Vergleich zu Wattwürmern zum Beispiel. Ich fange auch mit Würmern, die nicht mehr so fit sind. Nur beim Barschangeln wechsel ich öfter.

Köfi: Köderfische wechsel ich alle 2 - 3 Stunden wenn ich auf Zander fische. Auch wenn die Köderfische nach einer halben Stunde oder so etwas Geruch verlieren. Der Zander findet ihn trotzdem, jedenfalls habe ich damit Erfolg.

Aalglocke: Die Aalglocke musst du nicht beim leichten Wurf abnehmen. Nur wenn man etwas stärker wirft sollte man das auf jeden Fall machen, sonst isse weg. Mit Tesa ist sowas schwer zu befestigen und auch unnötig. Dem Blank schadet das eigentlich nicht. Wenn du bedenken hast kauf dir Aalglocken, die man anschrauben kann oder am Plastik einklemmen kann.


----------



## wobbler68 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Hallo


1:
Im Fließwasser werden  bei mir alle ca.5 min einige Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht.Der Duft zieht bekannt  nicht Flussauf.
Im Stillwasser kommt die Pose zum Einsatz. Da wird öfters die tiefe verändert.

Wenn der Wurm/Köfi nicht mehr den Haken zufrieden stellend bedeckt oder aussieht,wird gewechselt.


2:
Zur Aalglocke * NERVIG *

Ich benutze Knicklichter .Dafür gibt es Adapter (wo das Knicki festgeklemmt wird) und das bleibt dann immer dran ,da vertüdelt auch nichts. Oder Spitzenring abmachen 2 Silikonschläuche (aus der Knicki packung)auf die Spitze ziehen und Spitzenring wieder festkleben.Zwischen die beiden Silikonschläuche passt das Knicki dann Alls sei es dafür gemacht.:q:q:q

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Gringo83 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

*Danke für die vielen antworten, daß hilft mir wirklich weiter!*



> Im Stillwasser kommt die Pose zum Einsatz. Da wird öfters die tiefe verändert.


 
Also ich habe drei Ruten:

- Spinnrute (bis 80g)
- Karpfenrute 
- leichte Spinn/Allroundroute (15-40 g)

Kann ich mit diesen Ruten mit der Pose überhaupt angeln? 
Ich meine die Pose ist ja ziemlich leicht, kann man da überhaupt gescheit rauswerfen ? 
Was ist denn eine gute tiefe auf das man die Pose einstellen sollte? 

Ihr mekrt schon, Fragen über Fragen ! #c

Gruss,
Gringo


----------



## wobbler68 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Hallo

Wenn du einen Schnurstopper auf der Hauptschnur montierst ist das erst mal die halbe Miete.
Dann kommt bei mir ein kleiner Wirbel (mit der Öse auf die Schnur)zum einhängen der Pose .Danach das Blei und ein Wirbel für das Vorfach.
Ich angle so leicht wie möglich .Zum Wurmangeln reichen mir 3-6 gr. ,für Köfi 6-10 gr. je nach Köfi Größe.
Wenn der Köder zu schwer für die Pose ist :
Blei abmachen oder Pose wechseln(da kommt der einhänge Wirbel ins Spiel):m

Wenn du einen 2-3er Spinner werfen kannst kommst du auch mit einer Pose weit genug raus.
Und den Fisch interessiert es nicht was auf der Rute steht. Oder hast du noch keinen "Beifang"an deiner Karpfenrute  gehabt.Nur die Leichte Spinne würde ich nicht grade zum Köfi angeln nehmen.Max für kleine Köfi (3-6 cm)oder Fetzen für Aal /Zander.



Da du ja eine Laufpose montiert hast kannst du in 1 m tiefe oder auch in 10 m tiefe angeln.Da hat dann die Rute keinen Einfluss darauf!!!
Die richtige Tiefe für Wurm(Aal) ist auf ,knapp über Grund(Wenn der Wurm 1 m über dem Grund hängt stört es den aal auch nicht).
Köfi das ist alles möglich von 1 m bis auf Grund.|kopfkrat:q
Meine Regel hierfür ist je später umso tiefer.
Wenn man Raubende Fische sieht/hört sollte man flacher fischen.

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Hechtangler1998 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Apropos Aalglocke 
ich finde aalglocken sind kompletter mist benutze also lieber entweder einen Elektronischen bissanzeiger oder ein Knicklicht!


----------



## Purist (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*



Hechtangler1998 schrieb:


> ich finde aalglocken sind kompletter mist benutze also lieber



Och, Aalglocken haben schon ihren Sinn. Rute in den Brandungsrutenhalter, Schnur straffen und Glöckchen an die Spitze taugt beim Nachtangeln durchaus, ebenso: Aalglocke in die Schnur hängen. Natürlich sollte man sie vor dem Auswerfen und Einholen abnehmen, aber billiger und unverwüstlicher bekommt man keinen akustischen Bißanzeiger.


----------



## Jungangler97 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Die 15-40g Spinnrute sollte auf jeden Fall gehen! Nimm einfach Posen mit 3-5g und du wirst noch weit genug rauskommen. Ich angel auch öfters mit einer Tele-Spinnrute auf Weißfisch und habe damit sogar schon einen Karpfen ausgedrillt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Was ist an Aalglocken so schlimm? Finde ich 1000x besser als so einen nervigen elektr. Bissanzeiger, der nachts kilometerweit durch die Gegend piept, auch wenn manchmal garnichts am Band ist.....


----------



## Raapro (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*

Die Pose sollte so eingestellt sein dass der Köder auf dem Grund liegt. oder wenn du mit fischchen angelst dann im Mittelwasser oder kurz über den Grund. Aufjedenfall nicht zu hoch


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie oft neuen Köder benutzen?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Meine Regel hierfür ist je später umso tiefer.
> Wenn man Raubende Fische sieht/hört sollte man flacher fischen.



Kommt auf die jahreszeit an. Im Sommer genau andersrum. desto später desto flacher.


----------

